
Google's Pixelbook and Cloud Domination - robbypayne
https://chromeunboxed.com/pixelbook-google-cloud-platform-domination/
======
Nephilim777
Really think the PixelBook could have the potential of being an all-in-one
computing solution.

~~~
robbypayne
I hope so! If even a bit of this is what Google is up to, we're in for a treat
come Wednesday!

------
kbrambo
The Pixel Phone was a game changer. The PixelBook will be the same!

